# Using Porter Cable 5008 dovetail guide



## pelopincho (May 24, 2010)

Hi,
I tried today a 5008 dovetail guide I got a few years back and never used. I don't have a user's manual but enough experience with tools to believe I could manage the task. Wrong. The result is a joint with pins about half the required width and lenght. The guide has a 1/2" pitch and about 50% finger/notch width ratio. What's wrong?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

This may help

Router Forums - View Single Post - Porter Cable 5008 Template Guide

======



pelopincho said:


> Hi,
> I tried today a 5008 dovetail guide I got a few years back and never used. I don't have a user's manual but enough experience with tools to believe I could manage the task. Wrong. The result is a joint with pins about half the required width and lenght. The guide has a 1/2" pitch and about 50% finger/notch width ratio. What's wrong?


----------



## pelopincho (May 24, 2010)

Thank you for the link. I am printing the manual and back to the shop.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to the router forum. We are pleased to have you join us.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your Welcome

=========



pelopincho said:


> Thank you for the link. I am printing the manual and back to the shop.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the RouterForums Pelopincho. Glad to have you join us.


----------

